# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Ведическая психология и ведическая социология как единая наука о сознании.

## наиль1008

Как вы относитесь к созданию разделов вед.психологии и социологии в единой науке о сознании или науке Жизни ?...
Её надо не совсем создать, а просто адаптировать к менталитету и восприятию нынешнего человека...
Психология пока больше занята взаимодействием меж собой разных самоотождествлений "Я и МОЁ" в сознании человека, а социология - "МЫ и НАШЕ"... Всё это многообразие взаимодействий можно свести в единую систему.
Своя версия - моя ДОТВ   -   http://filosofia.ru/76622/

----------


## Нитай дас

Наиль Кималович, добрый день! Я просто поражен масштабами вашей работы. Видно, что вы знакомы с ведическими писаниями. Вашу работу уже просмотрел 2671 человек, и это большая ответственность. Как я понял, у вас есть большое желание разобраться в важнейших вопросах устройства этого мира и поделиться с другими результатами своих исследований. 
Ведическая психология как понятие активно используется последние годы многими авторами. Некоторые из них высказывают свои соображения, некоторые строго основываются на авторитетных писаниях и комментариях. Если говорить о науке и точности, то второй путь необходим для возрождения и сохранения истины. Именно так в настоящее время в рамках проекта "Психология третьего тысячелетия" оформляются наиболее важные положения, которые можно отнести к ведической психологии. 
Психологии, как отдельной ветви науки не было в ведах. Этому есть свои объяснения. Поэтому особенно важно строго основываться на авторитетных писаниях, чтобы избежать субъктивизма и искушения спасать человечество своими идеями. В рамках того же проекта открыто направление "Наука жизни". Подробности можно посмотреть на www.P3000.ru 
Знакомы ли вы с книгами и лекциями Тунеева, Хакимова, Торсунова, Гадецкого, Рузова, Тушкина, Нарушевича, Таргаковой, Авакова, Сухотры Махараджа, Бхакти Видья Пурна Свами по темам психологии и социологии? Они очень строго основываются на шастрах, на книгах Шрилы Прабхупады.
Приглашаю вас присоединиться к этому пути научного познания и, применив ваши способности, донести до людей истину!

----------


## наиль1008

> Наиль Кималович, добрый день! Я просто поражен масштабами вашей работы. Видно, что вы знакомы с ведическими писаниями. Вашу работу уже просмотрел 2671 человек, и это большая ответственность. Как я понял, у вас есть большое желание разобраться в важнейших вопросах устройства этого мира и поделиться с другими результатами своих исследований. 
> Ведическая психология как понятие активно используется последние годы многими авторами. Некоторые из них высказывают свои соображения, некоторые строго основываются на авторитетных писаниях и комментариях. Если говорить о науке и точности, то второй путь необходим для возрождения и сохранения истины. Именно так в настоящее время в рамках проекта "Психология третьего тысячелетия" оформляются наиболее важные положения, которые можно отнести к ведической психологии. 
> Психологии, как отдельной ветви науки не было в ведах. Этому есть свои объяснения. Поэтому особенно важно строго основываться на авторитетных писаниях, чтобы избежать субъктивизма и искушения спасать человечество своими идеями. В рамках того же проекта открыто направление "Наука жизни". Подробности можно посмотреть на www.P3000.ru 
> Знакомы ли вы с книгами и лекциями Тунеева, Хакимова, Торсунова, Гадецкого, Рузова, Тушкина, Нарушевича, Таргаковой, Авакова, Сухотры Махараджа, Бхакти Видья Пурна Свами по темам психологии и социологии? Они очень строго основываются на шастрах, на книгах Шрилы Прабхупады.
> Приглашаю вас присоединиться к этому пути научного познания и, применив ваши способности, донести до людей истину!


Спасибо за реакцию. Я писал е-письмо на сайте, менеджеру... Пока ответа нет. А у меня есть предложение по серьёзному продвижению послания Вед людям, только это надо начать делать оПРЕДЕЛённо и сообща....

----------


## Нитай дас

Спасибо вам за благородное намерение! Единственный известный мне способ продвигать послание Вед - делать это под руководством опытного наставника. Есть поистине великие личности, такие как Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами махарадж, Чайтанья Чандра Чаран махарадж и многие другие. Это истинные знатоки Вед, живущие в соответствии с тем, о чем говорят. Под их руководством продвижение послания Вед может быть действительно полезным.

----------


## наиль1008

Есть ещё способ, который в вед.времена был реализован в сообществах под названием "Гурукула". Это уже коллективное, интеллектуальное творчество в деле, которое становилось Общим - "Самоосознание".И под руководством опытного человека, который уже был как дирижёр в оркестре, занятый настройкой Общего звука... Это достигалось за счёт Общения ( в благости ) в группе, которое в ДОТВ я назвал - общение "в полилоге"...
Гуру давал Ачар Общения в благости ученикам. Он учил слушать и слышать. Он учил "Искусству задавать вопросы"... В этой группе ученики ещё и учились друг у друга и учили друг друга. В итоге, создавалось определённое энерго-пространство в этой группе, Общий настрой на "шраванам-киртанам-смаранам".

----------


## Нитай дас

Да, в наше время тоже есть гурукулы, например в Маяпуре очень хороший опыт. В нашей стране повторить этот опыт пока было сложно в полном объеме. Но это не отменяет саму идею развития в общении со старшими, равными и младшими. Когда есть готовность слушать, учиться - учителя обязательно найдутся. Есть храмы с мудрыми и опытными наставниками, есть воскресные школы, лекции, встречи в домшнем кругу... Уверен, что ваши замечательные идеи под руководством гуру могут принести людям много пользы!

----------

